

8 Outdated notions of entrepreneurship - DaniFong
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2007/01/05/8-outdated-notions-of-entrepreneurship/

======
jamesbritt
How much of this rings true for people here?

Most businesses succeed?

It's only now that the self-employed are happy because they have control over
their work and they have a flexible lifestyle?

I see lists like this, generalized assertions with little or no backing
evidence, and tend to think it's near fully bogus.

~~~
DaniFong
I submitted it because I thought it was mostly true. Much of the backing
evidence/arguments are linked too in the article. But mostly I think it's of
worth for some perspective.

You're right that there are a lot of lists of generalized assertions around --
some of these bloggers sound a bit like the next generation of self-help
authors. But sometimes the perspective unique, and valuable, and I think this
is one of those cases.

~~~
DaniFong
I wonder if 'too' here is an ordinary typo, as I'd want to claim it, or it's
genuinely true that my fingers don't understand the distinction late at night.

